# Kein 5.1 über optischen ausgang



## Loveboat (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Meine Hardware:
Board:  DFI Lanparty DK P35 T2RS
CPU:  Intel Core 2 Due E8200
RAM: 2x 1GB Crucial
Receiver: H&K AV255

Mein Problem: seit neustem bekomme ich kein 5.1 mehr an meinem Verstärker angeliefert. Er zeigt mir an, dass er nur Stereo links/rechts empfängt obwohl er auf 5 Kanal eingestellt ist. Die Soundeinstellungen des PC's habe ich auch schon auf 5.1 umgestellt, aber bei den Tests bekomme ich absolut kein 5.1 hin. Selbst in der Realtek Applikation habe ich es auf 6Channel eingestellt, aber auch nix. 
Das Kuriose daran ist, dass es zu Beginn mal funktionierte, jetzt nicht mehr. Auch wenn ich mein XP neu installiere geht es nicht mehr, immer nur noch Stereo.
Habe den letzten Treiber von DFI runtergeladen, nix selbst andere Treiber für den ALC885 (dieser Chip soll lauf Handbuch auf dem Board sein) tun es nicht.

Bin mittlerweile verzeifelt, nervt mich an dass ich kein gescheites Signal am Receiver ankommt.

Weiß jemand was ich noch machen kann? Bei realtek selber gibt es nur ein Datasheet für diesen Chip, aber keine Treiber.

Wäre super nett wenn mir jemand was darüber sagen kann.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## chmee (1. Dezember 2008)

Thema Treiber :
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/ - Da nimmst Du den High Definition Treiber. Schau bitte mal nach, ob über den optischen/digitalen Ausgang auch Bitstream/Raw gesendet wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## Loveboat (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi chmee,

danke für Deine Antwort. Habe mir den HD Treiber von deinem Link runtergeladen und installiert, aber weiterhin keine Chance auf 5.1 Genuß. Ich kann es in jedem Player zwar einstellen, es kommt aber weiterhin nur Stereo raus.

Wie kann ich denn nachschauen, ob Bitstream/Raw gesendet wird

danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## chmee (1. Dezember 2008)

In anderen Foren habe ich gerade gelesen, dass gleichzeitiger Analog2.1 und Digital5.1-Output nicht unterstützt wird. Ist da möglicherweise Dein Problem ? Hast Du irgendwas am analogen Output angeschlossen ?

Links:
http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/158117.aspx
Gib einfach mal *Realtek bitstream* in  ein..

mfg chmee


----------



## Loveboat (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi chmee,

danke für Deine Mühe. Nein ich habe sonst nichts angeschlossen, nicht mal der Onboard-Connecter zum Frontanschluß für Audio und Mikrofon ist belegt. Es ist nur der rein optische Ausgang über ein hochwertiges Kabel mit meinem AV-Receiver verbunden.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Loveboat (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

weiß niemand wie ich prüfen kann ob das Bitstream Signal gesendet wird

Also mein AV-Receiver zeigt mittlerweile an ob ich PCM48, PCM 96 oder PCM192 im Realtek -Audio-Manager eingestellt habe. Aber ich bekomme einfach kein Digital rüber. Der optische Port am Receiver ist in Ordnung, habe ich mit meinem BluRay-Player getestet, da bekomme ich DolbyDigital angezeigt. und meine Boxen werden auch so angesteuert, aber warum nicht vom PC? Obwohl ich schon jeden möglichen Treiber installiert habe. Wie kann ich denn testen ob das Bitstream-Signal korrekt ausgegeben wird?


----------

